# Honeycomb Texture



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

When do all of you place the bubble wrap on the top of your soap? It seems like it would cause a full gel by not letting any heat escape.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You line the mold with bubble wrap. If you do the sides and top also, yes it will overheat, if you put it into the freezer as soon as you put the top on, it works (I did it for our soap swap) but my freezer still has a lovely honey scent to the gaskets  IF you don't stop it from gelling, you won't have a honeycomb texture


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Oooooooh. Duh, gosh I scare myself sometimes lol. Thanks Vicki!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just gently press mine onto the top shortly after pour. Mine gels and the imprint comes through fine.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Bubble wrap!!! Genius. I want to try that! :biggrin


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I do the same as Kathy.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/51523015/sunflower-honey-goat-milk-soap


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I just gently press mine onto the top shortly after pour. Mine gels and the imprint comes through fine.


Ok, I might try this. You leave the bubble wrap on the entire time? I'm scared :/ lol


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, leave the bubble wrap on until you are ready to unmold.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I do the same as Kathy too. The bubble wrap won't melt during gel. Just pull it off when you normally would go to un-mold your soap.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Same as Kathy.... LOL but I have been forgetting to do this! duh! moment.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am having a light bulb moment! Is the bubble wrap only good for one use?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Aja-Sammati said:


> I am having a light bulb moment! Is the bubble wrap only good for one use?


I get quite a few uses out of mine.


----------

